# Extraire adresse mail d'un site



## macocaz (13 Octobre 2004)

Bonjour,

Je cherche un soft me permettant d'extraire l'adresse mail dans un site web sans la chercher moi même via mon navigateur.
Je sais que sous PC, cela existe (Email Hunter).
Et sous mAC??

Merci pour vos réponses

@+


----------



## maousse (14 Octobre 2004)

salut,
en gros, tu recherches quelquechose qui automatise la recherche d'adresses email dans n'importe quelle page web ? Et quel peut bien être le but de ça, sinon collecter des emails pour quelquechose qui se rapporte plus ou moins à du spam ? (j'attends un éclaircissement avant de répondre, je sais, je vois le mal partout, mais bon ... :affraid: )


----------



## tchoo (27 Avril 2008)

Hello !

Que tu sois sur PC ou Mac, tu peux utiliser l'excellent TicTacMail http://www.tictacmail.com , terriblement efficace pour faire ce que tu demandes. De plus, plein d'options te sont proposées...

En espérant avoir pu t'aider ;-)

@++


----------



## Ploumette (5 Mai 2008)

tchoo a dit:


> Hello !
> 
> Que tu sois sur PC ou Mac, tu peux utiliser l'excellent TicTacMail http://www.tictacmail.com , terriblement efficace pour faire ce que tu demandes. De plus, plein d'options te sont proposées...
> 
> ...



Bonjour,

Mais à quoi vous cela sert-il ?... L'objectif ?...

(il ne faut pas 4 ans pour répondre à cette question quand même !!!)


----------



## Arlequin (5 Mai 2008)

Ploumette a dit:


> (il ne faut pas 4 ans pour répondre à cette question quand même !!!)


 
non, mais pour recevoir une réponse, oui    

Bienvenue à Tchoo.... du coup


----------

